# First rude comment about my love of makeup :(



## HappyHannah (Nov 15, 2005)

So I've heard stories on here where people have had people say rude things to them about not needing makeup to cover up their flaws and Sunday evening some one said something that just made my heart drop.

  I was at movie night w/ my youth group and I had brought my eyeshadow pallete and a few brushes to do my friends' makeup. I was about to do my friend Sephanie's makeup when this girl comes up and told me that she didnt think Stephanie needed makeup becouse she is beatiful enough on her own and that people only wear makeup to cover up their uglyness. Then she raises her voice and said, "What are YOU trying to cover up on your self Hannah?"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Grrrrrr!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 15, 2005)

Wow! I cant believe she said that! Seems to me that if she has the nerve to say that to you, she shouldn't be in a youth group. We all know that makeup is just an accessory, not a necessity. It accentuates the beauty that we all have, and doesn't cover it up. Cheer up, because we all know that what she said to you was not true.


----------



## user2 (Nov 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HappyHannah* 
_I was about to do my friend Sephanie's makeup when this girl comes up and told me that she didnt think Stephanie needed makeup becouse she is beatiful enough on her own and that people only wear makeup to cover up their uglyness. Then she raises her voice and said, "What are YOU trying to cover up on your self Hannah?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Grrrrrr!_

 
Umm well if she thinks so, everyone in showbiz has to be ugly because THEY'RE WEARING MAKEUP! 

Argh I can't stand people like that! I mean it's OK to show that you have something that called opinion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but you don't have to show it like that!

Back to MAC


----------



## moonrevel (Nov 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 
_ We all know that makeup if just an accessory, not a necessity. It accentuates the beauty that we all have, and doesn't cover it up._

 
This is exactly how I feel about makeup!  I always say to my friends that it's like fixing your hair...sure, you don't have to, but you like to!  It's not like you're doing it to cover up how ugly your hair is (hehe, unless you're like me and too lazy to straighten it), you just do it because you want to.

I'm sorry you had to experience people's ignorance like that...I've had a number of people make similar comments to me, and it's always so strange and I'm never really sure how to react!  I've mentioned this before, but one of my classmates said something like that about me on her blog (didn't have the guts to say it to my face, I guess), and I was just flabbergasted!  Luckily, on specktra, we all understand and support each others makeup addiction, so you can always come here to not be judged by meanies!


----------



## deathcabber (Nov 15, 2005)

Wow, what a friendly gal. Shes obviously insecure and in need of attention. Loser!


----------



## user4 (Nov 15, 2005)

wow... that's nasty!!!


----------



## lah_knee (Nov 15, 2005)

like moonrevel said, it's just as "silly" as say, getting your hair done... picking out certain clothes and outfits for certain occasions etc... PEOPLE CARE ABOUT HOW THEY LOOK! i dont care who you are! 

makeup is also an artistic hobby. some people find gratification out of making faces. either on themselves or other people. no one NEEDS makeup. so when people say "oh so and so doesnt need makeup" it is true. but hell no one needs it anyway. its just a preference. 

i dunno but when people make comments to me like that i always come correct with a smart ass comment back... not one that neccessarily puts the person down, but one to put her in her place and make her shut up.


----------



## user3 (Nov 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 
_Wow! I cant believe she said that! Seems to me that if she has the nerve to say that to you, she shouldn't be in a youth group. We all know that makeup if just an accessory, not a necessity. It accentuates the beauty that we all have, and doesn't cover it up. Cheer up, because we all know that what she said to you was not true._

 

ITA!!!!!!!!!!! Well put Dreamergirl3!

As for that gal, I would have told her to mind her own business! Of course when I was younger and if I was in a bad mood I would have probably said more things and picked on her looks until she left crying but now I would have simply told her to keep her opinions to herself and for that matter get a bit more "education" on makeup because it wouldn't her to wear any.

People like that tick me off! She has some nerve! 

Just ignore her! What a witch!


----------



## HappyHannah (Nov 16, 2005)

Thank you everybody for your replys. I just couldnt believe that someone would say that. I was speachless. I mean, I have never done anything to her, and like one of you lady's said, what is she doing in a youth group with that kind of attitude. 

 Now I'm just worried about next sunday. What do I say if she makes another rude remark about my makeup? I dont want to say anything too mean becouse thats realy not my character but I dont want to just sit there and take it like last time. (as you can tell I'm not that good with confrontation lol)


----------



## breathless (Nov 16, 2005)

oh whatever. makeup is to emphasize your features. thats it =] its not to cover up any uglyness. whatever.


----------



## lah_knee (Nov 16, 2005)

if she tells you something like "oh makeup is just for people who want to cover something up..."  just say "ya thats what insecure people like to think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## joytheobscure (Nov 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HappyHannah* 
_So I've heard stories on here where people have had people say rude things to them about not needing makeup to cover up their flaws and Sunday evening some one said something that just made my heart drop.

  I was at movie night w/ my youth group and I had brought my eyeshadow pallete and a few brushes to do my friends' makeup. I was about to do my friend Sephanie's makeup when this girl comes up and told me that she didnt think Stephanie needed makeup becouse she is beatiful enough on her own and that people only wear makeup to cover up their uglyness. Then she raises her voice and said, "What are YOU trying to cover up on your self Hannah?"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Grrrrrr!_

 
awwww....I've heard that before,:::my sister said that same comment, last week!::::  I think its silly to say that- I think if you do want a nice polished look you must have the total package and if you are in designer clothes- fancy hair, accessories and NO makeup you don't have the whole look.  I wouldn't take it to heart, its just a bitchy comment -- remember women are bitchy..... I would have said I'm not covering up "I'm emphasizing my best features"


----------



## MACgirl (Nov 16, 2005)

I take offense to things liek this, becuase as a makeup artist i feel as though makeup is an accesory as stated above, its not only for getting pretty reasons but i t covers that black eye yo uhave or that big pimple you hate or exentuates your big blue eyes or nice shapley lips. Makeup rescued me, i went thru depression of all sorts and everytime i could turn to makeup i knew it was going to be ok, it was something that i was good at, it was soemthing i knew. For anyone who says makeup is for ugly people....they are the ones who are ugly on the inside.


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 16, 2005)

You could try pointing out that makeup is artistic self-expression, and not necessarily about covering up flaws. But yeah, what a camel. Don't take her comments to heart. Sounds like she doesn't have much imagination.


----------



## Alexa (Nov 16, 2005)

pretty much all my "friends" have said that to me at least once.

needless to say..i dont have many friends anymore


----------



## lovejam (Nov 16, 2005)

Wow. She sounds judgmental and self-righteous. If she approaches you again, just ignore her. People like that aren't worth the attention they're trying to get, and she'll just look stupider trying to insult someone who isn't going to respond.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 24, 2006)

Well the girl that said that is just a dumb bitch. Ignore her.


----------



## Femme Noir (Apr 24, 2006)

makeup enhances our positive features and beauty. It doesn't cover up ugliness


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 24, 2006)

And that is when you say, " Honey there aint enough makeup in the world to hide your flaws....oh and that zit, yeah you may need to do something about that-youre SO is starting to get grossed out..."


----------



## alurabella (Apr 24, 2006)

Ugly people are still ugly with makeup on, most of the time... she's just jealous, hon.


----------



## JGunnar (Apr 25, 2006)

Wow this is an old thread. But, anyway a month or so ago my ex and I were fighting and he says "you know thats why you spend so much money on fuckin makeup because you want to try desperately to cover your ugly face so you can go be a whore but it doesnt work. stop trying to be something youre not" It didn't bother me though but it was out of line. He knows that I buy makeup to practice more than I actually wear it (I'm a  minimalist)


----------



## asteffey (Apr 25, 2006)

she's a hater! f that ho, yo.


----------



## Urbana (Apr 25, 2006)

people like that dont deserve you even think about it or worry! what a stupid comment! we all know makeup is not for that, and we are the profesional ones, so if she doesnt know what she's talking about she better shut up!!!!

things like that makes me mad!


----------



## Urbana (Apr 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JGunnar* 
_Wow this is an old thread. But, anyway a month or so ago my ex and I were fighting and he says "you know thats why you spend so much money on fuckin makeup because you want to try desperately to cover your ugly face so you can go be a whore but it doesnt work. stop trying to be something youre not" It didn't bother me though but it was out of line. He knows that I buy makeup to practice more than I actually wear it (I'm a  minimalist)_

 







  OMG! i have no words, whats that? what did you say to that?


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 25, 2006)

She should've said at least I can cover it up-you cant cover up the fact you got a small d*ck


----------



## chako012 (Apr 25, 2006)

wow..thats just mean...


----------



## Nightshayde (Apr 26, 2006)

I've had friends make comment too. 
One girl asked me to bring over my makeup collection so I could show her how to apply makeup etc as she was always saying how much she loved the colours I wore.  

So I dragged a whole heap over and I think she had had a long day at work as I started to apply and she was like, "Owww!!  That really hurts!" and bizarre stuff like that. 
Anyway she waited until some of the other girls left the room and said to me "So anyway I've been wanting to ask you, how much of your money do you spend on makeup?  Do you ever think of the future?" 
This completely pissed me off (especially as she had been complaining all night and I thought the makeup I applied on her face was pretty cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

I then showed the girls my absolute favourite item (the Stila LE Wicked Elphaba set) which took me months to get from the US (there was no way it would be released in Australia) and she grabbed it, I got distracted and saw her kind of shove it under some of my other stuff.  When my best friend went to look at it she found that 2/3 of the lipstick had been broken off and smushed into the top tube  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and my bestie was like "OMG What happened???" and I was almost crying and this other girl just goes "oh ... that might have been me".
She honestly didn't care a bit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I finished my night by getting a speeding ticket on the way home because I was so upset . . .I may have been a bit over the limit (67 in a 60 zone).  So bad night all round


----------



## Urbana (Apr 27, 2006)

its not fair, you should had told her to do something about it, like pay it or at least make her feel like a stupid!


----------



## Georgiecat (Apr 27, 2006)

How horrible for you! I don't care if others don't understand my collection.  It is purely something I have to satisfy myself, and I find it deeply satisfying to own MAC.  Those haters need to find their own bliss. As for the money I spend, what better reward for hard work is there than something that makes you happy?  That girl could have all the money in the world saved up, and she still would not know how to be happy with herself.


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 29, 2007)

i hate people who think others wear make up to hide their 'ugliness'. whatever! i own loads even though my bf doesnt understand why i buy so much. i jus like to create different looks and experiment with colours. its a way of self expression and enhance what we have.


----------



## iamlelilien (Mar 30, 2007)

People who think makeup is only for the insecure really bother me.

I wear dramatic eye makeup for everyday use, and occasionally someone will challenge me about it. Once someone told me to my face that I wear too much makeup, and I just said "I wear exactly as much makeup as I want to." She actually didn't respond. I'm aware that I wear a lot of eye makeup, and I'm aware that it isn't conventional. I wear it because I like how it looks. Enough said.

Also, covering up? I'm proof that makeup isn't just for covering up ugliness. All I'm covering up is a couple of square inches around my eyes.


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 30, 2007)

That is SO rude. She should have no part of a Youth Group and should seriously reconsider her Christian values... Didn't she ever hear about WWJD? I'm pretty sure it wouldn't be anything like that!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 30, 2007)

Some of my friends are critical of me buying dept. store makeup, but I actually don't own that much. I like to point out how often they eat out and other frivolous things they do. Makeup is my one luxury.

I find that people who harshly criticize others for wearing makeup and being insecure are often insecure themselves, just in another way.


----------



## User34 (Mar 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asteffey* 

 
_she's a hater! f that ho, yo._

 

lol.. that's what I was about to say!


----------



## Jacq-i (Mar 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nightshayde* 

 
_So bad night all round_

 





 That seriously is horrible. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd rethink the friendship if I was you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_I like to point out how often they eat out and other frivolous things they do. Makeup is my one luxury._

 
I should tell my bf that. Even though he likes me wearing makeup, he thinks I spend too much on it. Ha! He spends way more on McDonald's.


----------



## geeko (Mar 30, 2007)

Well, one of my mum's cousin told my mum "how come your daughter is now so NAUGHTY...putting up so much make up and all...and last time she's so decent...never put on make up" etc etc. 

BAH! my mum told him that he has to understand that make up and fashion goes hand in hand. And that it is my passion to put on make up because i have interest in it. And that i love colors.

i did tell my mum before that i intend to take up a professional make up course in the near future and she didn't object to it. She knows that i'm forever buying magazines and tearing up the make up spreads to file them up. 

Both my mum and i love make up even though we have different interests ( she's VERY into lipsticks, while i'm VERY into eye shadows).
Oh...and she loves my pearl blossom BP a lot as it gives her a subtle hint of pink without looking too obvious. (she doesn't like blush on her face...and i do notice that she likes my beauty powders)

I'm glad 2 have a mum who understands my passion for MU ...even though sometimes she grumbles i spend too much (yes i admit i spend too much, and i will try to cut it down)

Anyway back to topic.....

Hell man...i wear make up because i love 2 experiment with colors on my face and not because i am trying to seduce some guy.....Some people just DON'T get it.

i nearly entered into an argument with another girl on another beauty forum...she said something about she don't understand why girls have to put on make up to school...she feels it's unecessary and it's dumb to do so. WTF....WHAT gives her the right to call people who put on a blush and lipgloss to sch DUMB.

WHAT THE F***K. Sorry for sounding agitated...but such people just pisses me off. Either they are jealous or what...i don't know. 

But if it's a girl making that comment, she'd better make sure she don't let me catch her wearing make up, or else i will say the same thing to her as well.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Mar 30, 2007)

sometimes girls can be so ridiculous.  don't let it bother you, she's probably only trying to cast attention away from herself because she's insecure!


----------



## Raerae (Mar 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iamlelilien* 

 
_People who think makeup is only for the insecure really bother me.

I wear dramatic eye makeup for everyday use, and occasionally someone will challenge me about it. Once someone told me to my face that I wear too much makeup, and I just said "I wear exactly as much makeup as I want to." She actually didn't respond. I'm aware that I wear a lot of eye makeup, and I'm aware that it isn't conventional. I wear it because I like how it looks. Enough said.

Also, covering up? I'm proof that makeup isn't just for covering up ugliness. All I'm covering up is a couple of square inches around my eyes._

 
lol...

Your the one with the CRAZY eyeshadow! ;p

hehe...  It's fun lol.


----------



## Raerae (Mar 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupnewbie* 

 
_Hell man...i wear make up because i love 2 experiment with colors on my face and not because i am trying to seduce some guy.....Some people just DON'T get it._

 
You can thank the porn industry for setting that steriotype ;p

LOL...

I joke with my friends when I have on some overly dramatic eyeshadow that I'm wearing my Porn Star eyes.  It's fun LOL...


----------



## Katura (Mar 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JGunnar* 

 
_Wow this is an old thread. But, anyway a month or so ago my ex and I were fighting and he says "you know thats why you spend so much money on fuckin makeup because you want to try desperately to cover your ugly face so you can go be a whore but it doesnt work. stop trying to be something youre not" It didn't bother me though but it was out of line. He knows that I buy makeup to practice more than I actually wear it (I'm a  minimalist)_

 

I think my ex has said  wor dfor word, the exact same thing. He's toxic. I avoid speaking to him most of the time but when we do, its all nice for frive seconds then he attacks everything about me, my face, my makeup, my hair, my body...everything he can think of. I brush it off, I *know* how insecure he is about his looks...

And I had a girl tell me I wore too much eyemakeup, and I told her I liked to because it was fun, its expression, and I do what I want. I's as simple as that. I even offered to try it on her sometime and she was all shy about it but still said she'd love me to.  

The current love of my life doesnt complain about me wearing makeup how I want to, only if he's wearing a white shirt and I fall asleep on him and manage to get a smudge on him, haha, i guess i can understand that. But he pokes fun at me because I fill in my brows...

Dont listen to peoples catty comments. You have talent, you like wearing it, and thats all that matters


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Mar 30, 2007)

how rude
oh how funny if she was wearin make up at the time


----------



## Raerae (Mar 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *as_cute_as_pie* 

 
_how rude
oh how funny if she was wearin make up at the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Nah, she's prolly one of those girls who never learned how to apply MU, and is afraid of doing it, because when she tried, it ended up looking horrible.  So she puts you down to validate that she doesn't need it, because she would feel insecure if she did.


----------



## pinkular (Mar 30, 2007)

to quote stephanie tanner.... HOW RUDE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sounds like she is secretly jealous and is in need of a makeover


----------



## ginger9 (Apr 4, 2007)

I think it's kind of unfair for people to judge us for wearing makeup or having a "more than average" collection. IMO it should be treated with just as much respect as an interest or a hobby. Some people collect/love baseball cards, vintage automobiles, royal daulton figurines, shoes, whatever. They get fancy display cases, etc to show it off. I don't see the difference when it comes to makeup. So treat our interest with respect and don't dismiss it as something that is illegitimate or absurd. That's what I'd tell people if they start getting all negative on me about it.


----------



## eulchen (Apr 6, 2007)

thats why i classify my make-up as hobby. im far from being a professional but i like to experiment with it and do looks i like. i had a friend of my boy telling me that what i was wearing would be way to colourful but i dont care bout that. i love colours, and usually i reply that "im not standing in front of the mirror for half an hour and theres nothing to be seen afterwards"

my boy is pretty cool bout this. whenever i ask him if it looks good he judges it pretty good (if there are minor differences between the eye-makeup for exampel) and tells me what effects it creates in his opinion, i love him for that. but then i always have to listen to his stories about his new watercooling which he built for his computer and whatever else he just fixed with his mechanic tools. respect for the hobby of the other


----------



## DevinGirl (Apr 6, 2007)

Some people need to exercise the right to shut the F*** up.  Grrr.


----------



## flowerhead (Apr 7, 2007)

She sounds boring, judgemental and severly tactless! People shouldn't think other people's faces are there fucking business.
People always say to me that I look better without makeup, or it's weird because I'm a boy. I've been beaten up, spat on and shouted at by random strangers, but I don't care because I look pretty!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 3, 2007)

This thread is old, but if someone said that I would have smacked them. Not only is that pretty wrong and simple-minded, but what was her business of injecting herself into the situation anyway? Obviously she needs to learn to keep things to herself. Like everybody said, makeup is best when it enhances someone's best features, and even better if the person applying it is enjoying and expressing themselves.


----------



## Amber (Jun 4, 2007)

That sucks! I love makeup and skincare and haircare because they are all ways you can love yourself, take care of yourself and feel beautiful without having to lose weight or have bigger boobs or change the way you came. They are just ways to enhance what you have and make you have better self esteem and I can't see ANYTHING wrong with that!


----------



## mommymac (Jun 28, 2007)

She obviously knew you because you said she called you by name, maybe she was just feeling left out of the attention circle.


----------



## juicyaddict (Jun 28, 2007)

k, I think that's so childish and dumb.  it is funny how other people think of makeup that way.  it is like they think of themselves naturally gifted and beautiful and perfect.  that is what she is trying to say.


----------



## macface (Jun 28, 2007)

shes a cruel biotch


----------



## BlahWah (Jul 4, 2007)

Yikes to the stories posted here!  People haven't said anything outright to me but I know it's happening behind my back.  I can "feel" their words - tho I'm sure it's not as bad as hearing them.  Those people sure are ignorant and insecure!

My mom hasn't been rude but she's always asking why I'm so concerned with looking pretty because I'm pretty enough (and other motherly words 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), and it's so hard to convince her that, while I do like to look pretty, it's a way to express myself which I can incorporate in my daily schedule.  Musical interests are getting harder to fit into my schedule (and more expensive to boot) and fashion changes too fast for me to adapt.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HappyHannah* 

 
_So I've heard stories on here where people have had people say rude things to them about not needing makeup to cover up their flaws and Sunday evening some one said something that just made my heart drop.

  I was at movie night w/ my youth group and I had brought my eyeshadow pallete and a few brushes to do my friends' makeup. I was about to do my friend Sephanie's makeup when this girl comes up and told me that she didnt think Stephanie needed makeup because she is beautiful enough on her own and that people only wear makeup to cover up their ugliness. Then she raises her voice and said, "What are YOU trying to cover up on your self Hannah?"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Grrrrrr!_

 
I assuming youth group means church group.  I attend church on a weekly basis and I know those comments.  I used to think that way as the misc. girl.   Many women in my church did not wear make-up nor nail polish.  Some of them did not have nice hairdos.  Wearing make-up was akin to being a sex worker.  Times have changed, somewhat.

Obviously, misc. girl is stuck in the mindset and she also jealous that she does not have your makeup acumen.     And realize that she is really asking herself that question because she has low self-esteem!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jul 5, 2007)

When I started doing the youtube videos that I do, I would post pics of the "finished project" to my myspace and posted a bulleting that I had made a video. One of my ex-bfs wrote me saying that he didn't think I needed makup, that I was beautiful with or w/o it, blah blah, then continued to assume that because I wear, I must have low self-esteem and that I thought I "needed" it. It irritated me that he would just assume my thoughts and my logic on wearing makeup. I wear makeup because I like it. It's like when I used to play "dress-up" when I was little or when I got the dolls that I could "do the makeup on" with some warm and cold water. I did it cause it was fun. The only difference now, is that I get to do it on myself, and I still do it for fun, and to enhance certain features. I don't do it cause I have something to hide or think that I'm ugly. My mom's even confronted me about wearing makeup, telling me that I wear "too much" of it and I don't need to put those dark circles around my eyes. Last time I checked, applying a little eyeliner wasn't considered "dark circles". 

This girl, like everyone else, is entitled to have her own opinion. And she's entitled to share it. But she didn't need to be as rude as she was. And for her to be in a youth group and be acting like that...seems rather hypocritical to me. Frankly, girls like her are a waste of time to get upset over, and an even more waste of time to talk or listen to. The fact that you had a friend who wanted you to do her makeup, shows in itself your talent with cosmetics.


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 5, 2007)

shake it off girlie.  girls are only catty and nasty like that when they're jealous.  take it as a compliment.  you must be looking dang good to inspire jealously like that!


----------



## L281173 (Aug 28, 2007)

This individual is ignorant.  Makeup is not just to hide our appearance it is also for creativity.


----------



## Jacq-i (Aug 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_Many women in my church did not wear make-up nor nail polish.  Some of them did not have nice hairdos.  Wearing make-up was akin to being a sex worker.  Times have changed, somewhat._

 
When I was homeschooled I felt the glare of many stares... My particular homeschool group was 99% caucasian, Protestant, no-makeup/hair dye/nail polish/etc, long hair, long skirts type of group. I stood out as a Catholic, vegetarian, makeup/plum highlights/dark nailpolish, short hair, hispanic, BAGGY black pants, jelly bracelets girl.

There was never an actual word mentioned to me, but I could see their faces disapproved. It's kind of weird because I was super friendly, and most of them were cold... So I don't think I was scary. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not everyone stared, but at least half did.

I was just different, back in my 'rainbow goth' years.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 4, 2007)

I first started wearing makeup when i was 14 because all the other girls started to at school so obviously i was following the trend. I got my first foundation - maybelline it was a tad too light for my skin but looked ok once i put some blush on. I didnt wear eyeliner or eyeshadow just foundation, mascara, blush and a lipgloss or lip balm to look natural. When i wasnt at school id practice, practice and PRACTICE on doing smokey eyes, learning how to apply liquid liner and other stuff like that and all that practicing has paid off because now im great at it. I usually wore liquid liner when going out with friends and stuff... i got the attention from boys and my friends didnt even get looked at twice. They got jealous. It wasnt because i looked like a 'slut' or anything i just knew how to emphesise my best feature [eyes] and look better than my friends. So yeh they got jealous, started being 2 faced and the name for me at school at that point was 'makeup monster' hmm yeh i actually laughed because i knew how jealous they were. After that every other girl started wearing foundation [imagine bright orange and mask effect with noticable lines and unblended], too much eyeliner and bright blusher. and they said i was the makeup monster? and now im 17 ive learnt WAY more stuff - i dont know any other 17  year old where i live who can blend eyeshadows and contour the face etc. like i can. 

on myspace i have pictures of my makeup work ive done [not too many but quite a good range] and i get comments from girls who live where i live and they're all like 'wow i wish i could do that!" sometimes i feel like going upto all the girls who went to school with me and be like "HA TRY AND DO THIS BITCH!!" its so funny because they all use like 1 eyeshadow and wear too much eyeliner and think they look amazing. 

Last week i had a college interview and i had to do an assigment for it saying why i wanna do the course [beauty therapy] and do some before and after photos of makeup and nails etc. I did lots of makeup ones and the teacher was absolutly impressed she was soo impressed she kept it with her and said shes gunna show her boss because its the best assignment shes seen in years. i was so happy. 

so all u gotta do is ignore those jealous hoes. I love makeup its my art and hobby, its my life its just amazing! my bf knows how much i love it, he buys me most of it, when i wear makeup he usually tells me i look gorgeous but i look better without it [as most bfs do!] but when i do something kool like do rainbows or smokey eyes he tells me what he likes about them and stuff and what would look good and what i could do next time etc. 

People do get jealous - girls do bitch - you will always be in a world full of drama and 2 faced people. Just get on with what u enjoy and dont let anybody tell u what to do. 

oh yeh last year some girl came upto me "u wear too much makeup" lmfao and this is the girl who got pregnant at 13/14 year old with some ugly little boy from my form class - well shes ugly too she gets called gummy bear because she has huge gums and tiny teeth [she looks EXACTLY like kelly osbourne] but uglier... she has no fashion sence, i dont think she wears makeup [probs dont know how to apply it or maybe shes so dam ugly it makes her uglier!] and yeh omg i feel sorry for her poor daughter.
These are the types of people i laugh at.. ive never had some who is amazing at makeup tell me something bad about my makeup.. ive never walked to a makeup counter and had MA's tell me how to do stuff because i dont need them to. 

god such an essay! but yeh people like this PISS ME RIGHT OFF!!!  GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr but make me laugh too


----------



## righteothen (Sep 4, 2007)

Makeup is an accessory.  Are people trying to cover up their ears with earrings?  No.  People who make comments to others are often insecure about their makeup applications techniques, or are closed minded because they were raised by a family that doesn't like makeup, and they never questioned.  Not to clump all makeup haters into that, but that's just the majority that I see.

People who are trying to cover up "ugliness" don't know what they're doing.  You can cover up a "flaw" (like a zit, or a scar) but ugliness is in the person's personality, and there is nothing in the world that can cover that up.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 4, 2007)

I am totally taking aback by that comment.  I have never had anyone say anything that mean to me.  Well, I take that back.  I have, but not about m/up.

That is severe jealousy.  It's not about the m/up.  I would tell them - "There is no m/up in the world that could hide the venom that is spewing from their pores."


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Sep 4, 2007)

It's funny how some people here (on this thread) say how it's not nice to tell someone they are wearing too much makeup or something like that, because it is our choice to wear makeup, but then go on to say how that person is ugly and insecure for not wearing make-up. I mean, I choose to wear makeup.. others choose not to. And I respect that. Whatever makes you happy.


----------



## LaChinita (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow....HOW RUDE!!!  I'm all for true beauty and all, but for a lot of people, makeup is like an accessory, just as some people here said.  It pulls a look together.  Yeah, you can use it to hide flaws, but you're not really changing yourself or covering yourself up, and makeup is not meant to "change" someone's appearance, simply _enhance _it.  There's a difference.

In my experience, people who make comments like that are actually those who have NO IDEA how to put on makeup so they bash on those that actually do.


----------



## LaChinita (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_It's funny how some people here (on this thread) say how it's not nice to tell someone they are wearing too much makeup or something like that, because it is our choice to wear makeup, but then go on to say how that person is ugly and insecure for not wearing make-up. I mean, I choose to wear makeup.. others choose not to. And I respect that. Whatever makes you happy._

 

I agree with what you said.  I respect people who don't wear makeup because they don't LIKE wearing makeup and prefer a natural look.  I'm all for that, but if people who don't wear makeup bash on us who wear makeup, there are definitely insecurities there and they have no right to bash on us.


----------



## skywalkerrss (May 11, 2009)

I was almost crying and this other girl just goes "oh ... that might have been me".


----------



## MissAlly (May 11, 2009)

I've been told I look like a Drag Queen a number of times.I don't know if I should be hurt or what,considering I really do love Drag Queens.


----------



## dulcekitty (May 11, 2009)

She needs to take a look at herself.... People who protest so much about what other people are doing are insecure about it themselves. As they say, "He who smelt it, dealt it." (That's appropriate, right? )


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 11, 2009)

i haven't received ott rude comments just yet but it's usually from my mother or other relatives saying, "it's too dark"


----------



## greengoesmoo (Apr 7, 2010)

This is where I would have spat in her face and told her to go eat shit. 
Also, perhaps "Well, it's called enhancement, shame you've got nothing to enhance" would have been nice and cutting.

I had a complete stranger "compliment" my orange lippy the other day. 
"Well, why don't you go and buy me one YOU like the fu(king colour of and I will wear that one then!" I also informed him the health risks of being as vastly fat as he was. He got so angry!!! <3

I think a number of women who don't wear MU are simply not confident enough to wear it, and everyone knows a lack of confidence *can* lead to jelousy and sniping. 

I would just label this girl as shit and flush her out.

Oh and lastly, like said above an accesory, try going "OMFG! You only need that cute bracelet to cover up HOW UGLY YOU ARE!!"


----------



## westindiesangel (Apr 7, 2010)

I think that perhaps this lady just doesn't realize the "art" involved in makeup. A lot of people don't - I know I didn't! When I started wearing makeup at 14, it was because I was insecure! I wanted to use it to make myself pretty because I thought I wasn't. For me, that made it more of a crutch than anything. And for a lot of girls I know, it's a crutch for them too. When you look at it that way, it doesn't occur to you that it can be art and expression too...It wasn't till I came on the Internet that I realized that. So I wouldn't be mad at this person - maybe they just honestly don't realize that fact. And even if you told her that, maybe she still wouldn't get it.


----------



## sparklemint (Apr 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *westindiesangel* 

 
_I think that perhaps this lady just doesn't realize the "art" involved in makeup. A lot of people don't - I know I didn't! When I started wearing makeup at 14, it was because I was insecure! I wanted to use it to make myself pretty because I thought I wasn't. For me, that made it more of a crutch than anything. And for a lot of girls I know, it's a crutch for them too. When you look at it that way, it doesn't occur to you that it can be art and expression too...It wasn't till I came on the Internet that I realized that. So I wouldn't be mad at this person - maybe they just honestly don't realize that fact. And even if you told her that, maybe she still wouldn't get it._

 
That's what I think too. Most of the girls I knew in jr.high and high school used makeup as a crutch too. Even I wouldn't leave the house without having at least some eyeliner and mascara on. So in a way I was resentful about makeup (unless it was really artsy) because of social the pressure on girls to look pretty all the time. Now it's different, I see makeup as more of a fun thing to do and experiment with, as well as a way to enhance features.

Nonetheless the girl's comments were rude. No one sould make judgements on a person based on if they were makeup or not.


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 8, 2010)

I hate when someone calls a girl a whore just because shes wearing a full face of makeup, has her hair done, and is wearing a cute outfit(and not even a whorey outfit.) It's so annoying and dumb. Excuse her for taking the time to care about herself.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *westindiesangel* 

 
_I think that perhaps this lady just doesn't realize the "art" involved in makeup. A lot of people don't - I know I didn't! When I started wearing makeup at 14, it was because I was insecure! I wanted to use it to make myself pretty because I thought I wasn't. For me, that made it more of a crutch than anything. And for a lot of girls I know, it's a crutch for them too. When you look at it that way, it doesn't occur to you that it can be art and expression too...It wasn't till I came on the Internet that I realized that. *So I wouldn't be mad at this person - maybe they just honestly don't realize that fact. And even if you told her that, maybe she still wouldn't get it.*_

 
Not knowing about the art of makeup and in general being ignorant about something doesn't give ppl the license to be rude. This thread is old but the comment the OP received was rude and there's no way to describe it otherwise. I personally wouldn't care what someone said that to me but that doesn't make the other person less rude.

The comments I get mostly is that I look best with natural makeup. I know that already, lol! Except I think that variety is spice of life and I love to express myself through my makeup. I would be super bored with natural makeup all the time.


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 8, 2010)

when i was young i got comments like that.. 
i know this thread is old but it really made me think. when i wear bright fun colors, people do not like it as much. people tend to associate dark or bright make-up with too much make up. i have no idea why as i use just as many products to do a natural look, haha.
i wear neutrals to work a lot.. i dont have to but i feel it gives me some polish. people love my make-up but it makes me feel kinda bland and i always go all out on weekends and what not.


----------



## bubbleheart (Apr 8, 2010)

I think people who say things like that about makeup are either jealous of how good you look with makeup or because they dont know how to wear it themselves.  I had friends in high school who used to swear they were always going to be natural - that was the best way to be and that they'd never wear makeup but ended up trying it and loving it.  Anyone who tells me they honestly like what they see in the mirror before makeup (obviously well done makeup) way better than after is probably lying.  For me - yes makeup is about hiding some things - concealing blemish marks, sometimes contouring but mostly its about bringing out my features so I can look and feel stunning as compared to just feeling plain jane.


----------



## westindiesangel (Apr 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Not knowing about the art of makeup and in general being ignorant about something doesn't give ppl the license to be rude. This thread is old but the comment the OP received was rude and there's no way to describe it otherwise. I personally wouldn't care what someone said that to me but that doesn't make the other person less rude.

The comments I get mostly is that I look best with natural makeup. I know that already, lol! Except I think that variety is spice of life and I love to express myself through my makeup. I would be super bored with natural makeup all the time._

 
Oh yea, I'm not excusing her inappropriateness, because it obviously was. On the other hand, I think it pays to understand where people are coming from so it doesn't bother you quite as much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 There's really no point in getting mad... 

And ya, I just realized this post was from yeeears ago! lol


----------

